# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Tijelo nakon poroda

## Anemona

*Kako izgleda vaše tijelo nakon poroda,* ne mislim drugi dan, nego nakon nekog razumnog roka (9 mjeseci - 1 godine,...)?
Na temu se me potakle slike u jednom našem časopisu za mame, slike se zovu "gola istina" i prikazuju gole žene - nakon poroda.
Moje tijelo je mogu reči isto kao i prije poroda, cice su iste (skoro ih nemam), trbuh je isti (imam nekoliko šlaufa špeka), nema kože koja visi ili strija, guza je ista (dobro više je guzetina nego guza, ali takva je od uvijek). Dakle sve je isto, jedino što puno više cijenim svoje tijelo nego prije, jer je odradilo najvažniji posao na svijetu.
*Dakle koji su razlozi XY izgleda vašeg tijela?*
Mene su gore spomenute slike iznenadile, jer poznajem više mama koje su nedavno rodile i kod niti jedne nisam primjetila baš taj velik višak naborane kože po trbuhu, ili nešto takvo, sve su više manje u stanju prije poroda, koja kila više manje, ništa značajno.

----------


## daisy may

da, ja sam isto vidla te fotke....
nego, nisam skužila, možda mi promaklo, kad su one rodile?! 

ja sam već mjesec/dva poslije poroda imala tijelo kao prije trudnoće, jedino meni osobno izgleda ženstvenije i  zrelije nego prije poroda, ista kilaža al se malo masa drugčije rasporedila....

----------


## ivy

mislim da je veliki faktor s koliko godina rađaš. ja sam prvo sa 34 a drugo sa 37. usprkos tome što od dvadesete idem redovno na aerobic, posljedice su vidne i nisam optimista da ću ikada izgledati kao ranije

----------


## daisy may

> Dakle sve je isto, jedino što puno više cijenim svoje tijelo nego prije, jer je odradilo najvažniji posao na svijetu.




ovaj mi se dio posebno sviđa,   :Love:

----------


## Tashunica

nakon prve trudnoće trebalo mi je 3,5 godine da se vratim u prvobitno stanje, vjerojatno što nisam tip od nekakvih dijeta pa ja to sve natanane.
čak sam jedno vrijeme, prije nekih 5 godina bila ko štanga 55 kila na metar devedeset.

sad još uvijek imam 10 kila viška (70 kg) i nadam se da ću bar do njegove četvrte izgledati kao nekad   :Grin:  
iako mi se sve više čini da to i neće baš biti tako, jer se puno toga promijenilo, dosta zadržavam tekućinu i jako teško kile idu dolje.
imam trbuščić, jastučiće na bokovima i "finu" guzu   :Saint:  
nemam viška kože.

----------


## Anemona

> nakon prve trudnoće trebalo mi je 3,5 godine da se vratim u prvobitno stanje, vjerojatno što nisam tip od nekakvih dijeta pa ja to sve natanane.
> čak sam jedno vrijeme, prije nekih 5 godina bila ko štanga 55 kila* na metar devedeset.*
> sad još uvijek imam 10 kila viška (*70 kg*) i nadam se da ću bar do njegove četvrte izgledati kao nekad   
> iako mi se sve više čini da to i neće baš biti tako, jer se puno toga promijenilo, dosta zadržavam tekućinu i jako teško kile idu dolje.
> imam trbuščić, jastučiće na bokovima i "finu" guzu   
> nemam viška kože.


Uh onda sam ja u gadnoj zabludi, imam 69 kg na 1,72 i ne smatram da imam neki specijalni višak kg. Bila bih preprezadovoljna s 65 kg.    :Grin:

----------


## Tashunica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

ja ne mogu vjerovati, trebalo je pisati 1,69, sorite.

----------


## Anemona

> ja ne mogu vjerovati, trebalo je pisati 1,69, sorite.


  :Laughing:  
Hvala Bogu, več se 5 minuta ogledavam na poslu.

----------


## L&L0809

tashunica- strasna si mi   :Laughing:  

ja sam nakon 1. poroda, odmah kad sam dosla iz bolnice (dakle 3.dan) stala na vagu i imala isto kila kao i prije trudnoce (druga je prica sto sam i prije trudnoce imala viska kila). i nista mi na tijelu nije izgledalo kao da sam rodila (osim ruznog reza od epi).

nakon 2. poroda imam samo 1 kilu vise, ali mi se pupak totalno promijenio, imam rupetinu, a kad uvucem trbuh izgleda ko neko oko koje iznad ima obrvu od koze, kak mi se koza iznad pupka nabora.

strije su mi se pojavile na bokovima (u 1. trudnoci) i na trbuhu, ali samo ispod pupka (u 2.) usprkos mazanjima svim i svacim. s njima sam se vec pomirila.

ali, kako sam vec u 1. trudnocu krenula s kilama viska, sada, od 9mj, planiram krenuti na vjezbanje. pa se nadam da ce se i taj pupak dovesti u red.

----------


## freya7

> Uh onda sam ja u gadnoj zabludi, imam 69 kg na 1,72 i ne smatram da imam neki specijalni višak kg. Bila bih preprezadovoljna s 65 kg.


a u kakvoj sam tek ja zabludi........
ja na 1,72 imam 75kg   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

sad trenutno imam +10kg u 29.tj

----------


## mikka

ja sam se bas gadno uneredila sa svojim trudnocama i porodima. prije sam bila ok, 64 kile na 1,70, a sada imam 80 kila  :Rolling Eyes:  . i sve je od iznad koljena do cica, plus podbradak koji mrzim. izgledam si grozno, nije to onaj slatki visak, ovo je bas salo koje se trese dok hodam. uzas. cice su mi 3 broja vece nego prije i vise do struka, plus to sto sam dobila hiperpigmentaciju koja ne prolazi i to *na brkovima*  :Rolling Eyes:  , i dobila sam na tone madeza i onih sitnih koznih izraslina.

uglavnom, koma. nemam predstavu kako da se vratim na neku normalu, jedino da prestanem jesti a to mi bas nekako ne ide  :Grin:

----------


## daisy may

ah da, nisam napisala da sam u obje trudnoće dobila po 10kg, došla doma s 3kg viška i to otišlo u par tjedana...
inače sam 160cm i 50/51kg...... (mala ženskica.....  :Grin:  )

----------


## Angie75

I ja izgledam isto kao i prije trudnoća.
Nakon prvog poroda višak sam izgubila u roku od dva tjedna, nakon drugog su prošla oko dva mjeseca.
Sve sam se nadala da će mi ostati bar cice, al nažalost, nakon dojenja su i one otišle u nepovrat  :/

----------


## daisy may

cice, meni se nakon prvog poroda smanjile za jedan broj,
nakon drugog za još jedan tak da sam sad 75C....
kaj bude nakon trećeg???  :Embarassed:  


s time da moram priznat da mi je odgovaralo smanjenje nakon prvog jer su mi ipak bile malo " too big" al drugo smanjenje mi nije baš po volji al kaj se može....

----------


## smedja

Meni se 10-11 mj nakon poroda sve vratilo u normalu, osim sto su se cice ispuhale i objesile... pa vise nisu izgledale kao prije...

----------


## melange

> mislim da je veliki faktor s koliko godina rađaš. ja sam prvo sa 34 a drugo sa 37. usprkos tome što od dvadesete idem redovno na aerobic, posljedice su vidne i nisam optimista da ću ikada izgledati kao ranije


baš sam o ovom jučer s mamom pričala.
mene je rodila s 23, brata s 24 i iako je 2godine non stop bila trudna i u obje trudnoće se udebljala 20kg, uspjela je vratiti predtrudničku kilažu.

najmlađeg brata je rodila s 32 i jest da se i uprasila neviđeno  :Grin:  
ali veli da 10kg viška još uvijek vuče (brat je rođen 93)(makar ja ne vidim di je tih 10 našla, uopće nije debela, samo ima trbuh)

----------


## pirica

> cice, meni se nakon prvog poroda smanjile za jedan broj,
> nakon drugog za još jedan tak da sam sad 75C....
> kaj bude nakon trećeg???  
> 
> 
> s time da moram apriznat da mi je odgovaralo smanjenje nakon prvog jer su mi ipak bile malo " too big" al drugo smanjenje mi nije baš po volji al kaj se može....


u kojem roku su ti se cicce smanjile?? ja sam momentalno na 75F :shock:  :shock:  :shock: prestrašno

----------


## daisy may

u roku od 5/6mj po porodu,

----------


## Bebinja

Nije bilo nekih većih promejna u trudnoći,ni previše kila a čudom niti jedna strija(očekivala sam ih dosta s obzizorm na moju nikakvu kožu)  :Grin:  
Nakon poroda kile brzo dole,jedno vrijeme sam užasno mršava bila,ajme...
Sada sam malo punija,al opet svi komentiraju da sam mršava  :Grin:  
Prije trudnoće lijeva sisa bila veća,sada u dojenju,desna je veća,lijeva ko neka ispuhana vrećica.
Samo sam primjetila da mi je rupa na pupku nekako povećana i to mi se nekako ne svidja.

I guza mi se nekako smanjila i spljoštila  :Grin:  
Sve u svemu,ja zadovoljna.  :Kiss:

----------


## kli_kli

Meni je super osecaj tela posle druge trudnoce.
Sve nekako imam osecaj da razumem svoje telo, da radimo zajedno   :Laughing:  
Ono, tek sad sam nekako zena.
Posle 1. trudnoce je ipak nekako sve bilo maglovito, posebno iz ove perspektive.

I da, i meni se guza spljostila, ja se nadam da je privremeno   :Smile:

----------


## Tashunica

dobro ima li koja da se uprasila poput mene, u prvoj 27, u drugoj 20 kg?!

----------


## ina33

> mislim da je veliki faktor s koliko godina rađaš. ja sam prvo sa 34 a drugo sa 37. usprkos tome što od dvadesete idem redovno na aerobic, posljedice su vidne i nisam optimista da ću ikada izgledati kao ranije


Rodila s 39, skoro pa odmah kao da nisam ni rodila (u trudnoći dobila samo 8 kg zbog toga jer sam zbog kostiju morala pazit na kilažu), trbušni mišići nisu se razmakli, strije nisam dobila, prsi su vrlo brzo izgledale kao prije (nisam dojila zbog jake upale). Ali, nakon djetetove prve godine počelo je slaganje kila, pretpostavljam zbog mojih godina + ne stignem vježbat kao prije.

----------


## Nia_Zg

I ja imam dojam da je isto kao i prije poroda, vratila sam se na staru kilažu nekih 1,5mj nakon poroda, jedino što bi trebala raditi ponovo trbušnjake da učvrstim malo više trbuh obzirom da sam prije redovito išla na aerobik.
Osim toga, primjetila sam još u trudnoći da mi se guza opustila, tako da bi trebala raditi i vježbe za guzu, mislim da se to može bez problema kroz par mjeseci vratiti opet na čvrstu guzu.
Strije nisam dobila, redovno sam se mazala uljem po trbuhu, a i dobila sam svega 11 kg, pa je vjerojatno i to razlog što sam tako brzo opet kao prije.

----------


## gita75

> dobro ima li koja da se uprasila poput mene, u prvoj 27, u drugoj 20 kg?!


Ima   :Grin:  . Prva:35, druga:25. 
Posljedice: razvučena, strijava i smežurana koža na trbuhu (netko je to opisao kao spaljenu vrećicu), obješene cice iste veličine (ali završavaju malo niže nego prije) i 4 kg viška koje ne idu dole same od sebe (a ja sam lijena za dijetu). Strije imam i na drugim dijelovima tijela još od puberteta tako da je situacija na trbuhu bila za očekivati.
I osjećam se super (u jednodjelnom badiću).

----------


## Tashunica

> Tashunica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> dobro ima li koja da se uprasila poput mene, u prvoj 27, u drugoj 20 kg?!
> 
> 
> Ima   . Prva:35, druga:25.


dobro je, već sam mislila da sam rekorderka na forumu   :Grin:

----------


## ivy

> gita75 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Tashunica prvotno napisa
> ...


ja sam to već potisnula, ali prva je bila oko 30, a druga 25  :Grin:

----------


## mikka

a, ne, nisi. ja sam u prvoj dobila 35 kila ili vise.

u drugoj puno manje, ali sam i manje izgubila na porodu (5 kila naspram 20 (!!!) na prvom). i eto, taj visak stoji i nikako dole. nije pomagalo ni stalno dojenje, dijeta, vjezbanje, nakon toga sam odustala, reko za koji k da se mucim kad ionako imam isto kila jela ko prase ili se ubijala u dijeti i vjezbanju :?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## malena beba

ni moje tijelo se nije puno prominilo. da, iman koju kilu viska i naravno, sise mi ne stoje ko prije ali to je otprilike to.

----------


## *mamica*

Već danima razmišljam o ovoj temi jer me užasava moje tijelo nakon poroda. Istina, nije prošao taj razumni rok, točno mjesec dana je prošlo od poroda, ostalo mi je nešto viška kg, ali grudi su mi preogromne (dojim), a ostale su mi i strije na trbuhu oko (velikog!) pupka   :Sad:  
Uglavnom, imala sam divnu trudnoću, divan porod, uživam u svojoj bebi, majčinstvu dojenju, ali sa svojim tijelom se ne mogu pomiriti i ne mogu to nikako riješiti sama sa sobom.   :No:  
Uza sve borbe da imam savršeno prirodan porod, jedino što nisam uspjela jest izboriti se da mi ne rade epiziotomiju, bespotrebno su mi, unatoč mom protivljenju, napravili mali rez koji me čak nije ni bolio niti ga osjetim, ali užasavam se pomisli kako je to sve sada dolje, možda ima i to veze sa mojom slikom o mom tijelu?
Moram to nekako riješiti sama sa sobom jer me stvarno to užasava i želim se vratiti u stanje prije poroda 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Već danima razmišljam o ovoj temi jer me užasava moje tijelo nakon poroda. Istina, nije prošao taj razumni rok, točno mjesec dana je prošlo od poroda, ostalo mi je nešto viška kg, ali grudi su mi preogromne (dojim), a ostale su mi i strije na trbuhu oko (velikog!) pupka   
> Uglavnom, imala sam divnu trudnoću, divan porod, uživam u svojoj bebi, majčinstvu dojenju, ali sa svojim tijelom se ne mogu pomiriti i ne mogu to nikako riješiti sama sa sobom.   
> Uza sve borbe da imam savršeno prirodan porod, jedino što nisam uspjela jest izboriti se da mi ne rade epiziotomiju, bespotrebno su mi, unatoč mom protivljenju, napravili mali rez koji me čak nije ni bolio niti ga osjetim, ali užasavam se pomisli kako je to sve sada dolje, možda ima i to veze sa mojom slikom o mom tijelu?
> Moram to nekako riješiti sama sa sobom jer me stvarno to užasava i želim se vratiti u stanje prije poroda


daj ma šta ti je. i meni se pupčić raširio, meni je baš smiješan jako stalno guram prst u njega i smijem se.
sise su mi isto napuhnute i pune mlijeka.
strije nemam po trbuhu ali imam po cicama.

al tako sam si sva nekako lijepa i mekana   :Grin:  
ko prava žena.   :Grin:  

trbuh mi se praktički idući dan nakon poroda vratio u "normalu" tj splasnuo je totalno i postao ravan, ali je nekako.... mekan...
a to je meni taaaaaako slaaaaaatko  :D  da ga non stop pritišćem prstima i oponašam one zvukove - bljum bljum bljum   :Laughing:  

a što se tiče onoga dolje. daj si stavi ogledalo i pogledaj.
ja sam očekivala da će mi sve dolje biti razrovano, široko i nekako mlohavo... al kad sam pogledala... peti dan poslije poroda... baš je izgledalo jakoooo fino i usko i čvrsto.. bila sam stvarno iznenađena. iskreno, više mi se sviđa moja pica sad nakon poroda nego prije.
a mene su isto malo rezali, 2 ili 3 šavića... i kažem ti... nije loše uopće!


ma ja mislim da ti je netko nametnuo te loše misli i da si već krenula s nekim predrasudama prema svom tijelu poslije poroda. nije uopće tako kako ti se čini. lijepa si vjeruj mi!   :Heart:

----------


## krumpiric

> Meni se 10-11 mj nakon poroda sve vratilo u normalu, osim sto su se cice ispuhale i objesile... pa vise nisu izgledale kao prije...


i strije, eh strije...  :Sad:

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Kod mene je sve ostalo isto, možda čak imam i koju kilu manje nego prije trudnoće, samo se sad osjećam kao žena, a ne više kao curetak  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

jos je dosta kila,,dosta trbuha,ali nemam strijja, i imam grudi   :Grin:  ,pa eto esto sam dobila,nesto izgubila.radim na dijeti.

----------


## luci07

Ja sam natukla oko 25 kg u trudnoći, ali sve se istopilo nakon par mjeseci. Čini mi se da sam više-manje ista kao prije trudnoće, kilaža je ista, strijica samo par skoro nevidljivih ispod pupka. Ali treba to sve malo učvrstiti, sva sam si nekako mlitava, trebala bi se hitno primiti nekakvog vježbanja. I cice su mi nakon prestanka dojenja još minijaturnije nego su bile prije.  :Sad:

----------


## ivy

moje ogromne dugačke ljubičaste strije iz prve trudnoće su potpuno nestale :?   :Smile:  , a u drugoj ih nisam ni dobila

----------


## Trina

Ja sebi imam bolje tijelo sad nego prije svih poroda. Jedino što imam ružan trbuh radi hrpe strija a pupak više ni ne liči na pupak. Ali ostatak je bolji nego prije. Dobila sam bokove, nekakve ženstvenije obline kojih prije nisam imala, guzicu koje prije isto nije bilo..tijelo je i dalje čvrsto kao što je bilo i ja sam zadovoljna. (ali pretpostavljam da je stvarno velika razlika roditi prije ili kasnije.Ja sam svih troje rodila do 27.godine)

----------


## sillyme

Dobila 18kg u trudnoci, rodila s 34, 10 dana nakon poroda bila na +5 (znaci beba + nakupljena voda je bilo 13kg!), a 4 mjeseca nakon poroda imala isto kg kao i prije trudnoce. Nisam vjezbala, ali se nisam nesto narocito ni pazila/stedila kad sam dosla doma (imala sam CR), radila sam po kuci i oko bebe sve sama, nisam htjela da mi dodju ni mama ni svekrva, x puta sam jela prvi put u danu debelo iza podneva i tako to, kile su samo nestajale... I dojila naravno.
Trbuh se vratio u normalu (i pupak fala bogu), ali je ostalo celulita po nogama i guzi. Makar... celulit je i prije bio tu. 
Sad imam 2 kile manje nego prije (56kg na metar sedamdeset), i svi mi govore da izgledam kao da nisam rodila.
Ja sam inace prije trudnoce bila u ocajnoj kondiciji jer radim uredski posao i nisam se bavila nikakvom rekreacijom, tako da sam sad sa svim tim setnjicama s bebom i nosanjem vjerojatno ojacala u odnosu na onu kilavu mene prije poroda   :Laughing:

----------


## cuckalica

> dobro ima li koja da se uprasila poput mene, u prvoj 27, u drugoj 20 kg?!


ja sam 37  :žderonja:

strije sam dobila na prednjoj strani butina, imam jos mrvicu viška kože i škembu koja je bila tu i kad sam imala 46kg na 1,65 tako da je se nisam ni očekivala rješit. proširila su mi se stopala a sise su jos uvijek veće nego šta su bile. sad sam c a bila sam b kosarica. jedva čekam da mi se vrate na staro ako ne i smanje. 

najveca promjena koja se na mom tijelu nakon trudnoće dogodila je to šta sam se nabildala. naročito u gornjem dijelu tijela. ja sam stvarno nesportski tip i mišiće sam mogla pronaći jedino u rječniku. a sad u kupaćem izgledam kao bonsai profesionalne plivačice.

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja sam dobila 10 kg,no u trudnoću sam krenula s viškom (velikim  :Rolling Eyes:  )
Sada nakon dvije godine se polako vraćam na normalu
To znači da šlauf još uvijek imam no mali,cice lagano vise (to pripisujem godinama  :Grin:  )
Još imam viška kg,ali sada je to prihvatljivi višak
Baš bi se mogla vagnuti,nemampojma kolko kg imam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Osječanka9

Bok curke! Da se i ja "pohvalim",u trudnoći sam nabila 20 kg.Imala sam uvijek 53-54 na 164 i onda bum odjednom sam na 73 .....veliki šok za mene jer se -ni okrenula nisam-  :?  pa se čovjek zapita otkud sad tolike kile.... baš sve mi se primalo. Sada,mjesec i pol nakon poroda skupila sam hrabrosti i stala na vagu, (dragi mi je cijelo vrijeme otkako sam se vratila iz bolnice govorio da sam tvigi, da mu izgledam kao da imam manje kg nego prije trudnoće) kad ono 58kg ..... znači 15 je otišlo odmah,ali me muči ovih zaostalih 5kila .... gdje su Kak ću to skinit Jer nemam baš stomak/sala osim malo ovješene kože,u bokovima sam uvijek bila šira al mislim da sam sad još više pa možda zato nevidim višak,možda je baš u guzi tih 5kg...... 
Uglavnom,kak da to kažem,nemam baš percepciju sebe.... ubedirana sam zbog viška a "kao da ga nevidim" (varam sama sebe,oči me izdale očito  :Sad:  )
Imate li i vi takav problem?možda će nekom bit smješno,svjesna sam toga al mene to muči
Postala bi vam slike sebe prije trudnoće,za vrijeme trudnoće i sada nakon ali mi bed .....
Možda da otvorim temu,pa netko bude hrabriji od mene i stavi slike prvi, onda bi i ja valjda pregrizla pa "se pokazala" ?   :Embarassed:  
što mislite? naravno,može biti prikazano samo tijelo,bez glave

----------


## Frida

Ja sam tek sada, nakon dva poroda zadovljna svojim tijelom, muči me jedino što se ne mogu natjerati u Veliki park da se malo istrčim  :Rolling Eyes:  i još mrvu zategnem.

Strija nemam, nisam se puno udebljala (1. puta sedam, a drugi osam kila), sve je otišlo dok sam došla doma iz rodilišta, u drugoj trudnoći sam nakupila nešto celulita ali i to se istopilo.

Dajte si vremena, tijelo se mjenjalo neko vrijeme  :Wink:  treba mu da se vrati na staro.

----------


## ninanuna

[quote="Anemona"] 
Moje tijelo je mogu reči isto kao i prije poroda, cice su iste (skoro ih nemam), trbuh je isti (imam nekoliko šlaufa špeka), nema kože koja visi ili strija, guza je ista (dobro više je guzetina nego guza, ali takva je od uvijek). Dakle sve je isto, jedino što puno više cijenim svoje tijelo nego prije, jer je odradilo najvažniji posao na svijetu.
 Potpisujem!  :Heart:

----------


## Nina

Ja sam se nakon dvije trudnoce jako promijenila. Na gore.
U prvoj trudnoci sam dobila 15 kg,a u drugoj 23.
 Najruzniji mi je naravno trbuh-koza mlohava, jako izborana strijama,salo visi, oziljci od 2 carska...fuj  :Sad:  
Cice su u trudnoci bile dosta vece,sad su se ispuhale. 
Sa ostalim sam manje-vise zadovoljna.

----------


## Barbi

Ja izgledam isto, čak bih se usudila reći bolje, nego prije dva poroda.
Jedini vidljivi trag trudnoća je koža na trbuhu koja se dvaput jako rastegnula i kada se nagnem prema naprijed i odozdo gledam svoj trbuh vidim da se nabora kao ispuhani smežurani balon... no to je vidljivo samo u toj pozi, kada stojim ili sjedim ne primjećuje se.
Strija od trudnoće nemam (imam onih pubertetskih od naglog rasta na bokovima i guzi), celulita isto kao i prije, cice su se ispuhale ali nikad nisu bile nešto, ni velike ni posebno čvrste.

Pitanje je veliko kako bi bilo tko od nas izgledao samo protekom godina, sve i da nije bilo trudnoća u međuvremenu.

----------


## Nina2007

*Prije trudnoće* : sve je bilo zategnuto, cice su bile čvrste, celulita nigdje..

*Nakon trudnoće:* kilažu sam vratila jako brzo nakon poroda, ALI:
- celulita se nagomilalo i to jako puno (tim više što sam dobar dio T morala odležati)
- struk nikako da se vrati na staro (a prošlo je 19mj, dakle ako nije dosad - nikad ni neće) stoji na obujmu iz 3-4.mj trudnoće
- cice su se "ispuhale" - ne samo da su se smanjile u odnosu na prije T, nego i vise (tek s dobrim push-upom stoje onako kako su, prije T, stajale same  :Razz:  )


Tako da (iako mi ljudi govore da imam zavidnu figuru s obzirom da sam rodila) mogu slobodno reći da je trudnoća nažalost dosta narušila moj tjelesni izgled.
Možda se to toliko ne vidi kad sam obučena (celulit se hvala bogu ne vidi kroz odjeću, a i dobri push-up grudnjaci čine čuda   :Wink:  ), ali jest.

----------


## babel

Evo i mene.
*Prva trudnoća*, dobila 17kg, iz bolnice izašla sa 8 manje. Niti jedne strije unatoč tome šta su mi grudi sa četvorke skočile na osmicu. Nakon god. dana ostala mi 3kg viška.
A sada iman mj. dana do kraja, u plusu san 20kg ako ne i više, oko pupka strije a prsi kao da su pale na tricu. I dosta celulta. Sve drugačije. Ostala trudna sa 60kg.
Inače iman 1, 72 a predhodna težina je 57kg.
I da, čeka me i drugi ožiljak od carskog.
Uglavnom mene ne muče kili. Znam da ću smršaviti. Ne muči me ni celulit, mazat ću se i vježbat. Mene ubijaju te strije jer oko čega se god potrudila, one će ostati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivy

jel netko zna da li je moguće trbuh dovesti u prijašnje stanje, nakon dvije trudnoće i općepoznatog mlohavog izgleda ispumpane vreće, pomoću vježbanja (ili bilo čega)?
ili on ostane mlohav bez obzira koliko smršaviš ili napraviš trbušnjaka

----------


## anamar

> jel netko zna da li je moguće trbuh dovesti u prijašnje stanje, nakon dvije trudnoće i općepoznatog mlohavog izgleda ispumpane vreće, pomoću vježbanja (ili bilo čega)?
> ili on ostane mlohav bez obzira koliko smršaviš ili napraviš trbušnjaka


na žalost mislim da tu nema univerzalnog odgovora. pitanje je kakva ti je inače konstitucija trbuha. ima onih lijepog ravnog trbuha nakon tri trudnoće (znam par takvih), a ima i onih kojima ostane trbuh nakon jedne (imam jednu takvu u ogledalu).

jedino što sigurno pali za svakoga je kirurgija  :/

----------


## ivy

vidiš, da mi je palo na pamet kad su me šivali poslije carskog, da to malo zategnu...  :Smile:

----------


## babel

*ivy* mislin da nema.
Ja san radila po 2 000 trbušnjaka nakon prve trudnoće pa je i dalje bija mekan  :Rolling Eyes:  
Nakon ove ću probat sa šipkom ali ne očekujem neke rezultate. Pogotovo nakon ovih kila...
Mislin da nema do noža :/ Bar za mene pošto mi je koža ostala mlohava posebno na području iznad reza

----------


## arilu

Meni je interesantno kako sam godinu nakon poroda bila najmršavija u životu, pala sam na 48 kila, a nisam mogla zakopčat traperice iz perioda kad sam imala 56. Nemam trbuh, ali su mi zato bokovi ful otišli u širinu!
Mislim da se na svakoj rodilji vide sitni znakovi. Čak i onim najmršavijim ostane višak kože na trbuhu. 
Meni moja ne smeta! Smeta mi kičma koja se iskrivila!  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Meni su se negdje oko 30-e bokovi i bedra lagano zaokružili i promijenili oblik sami od sebe. Niti sam bila trudna niti mi se promijenila kilaža. E sad, da sam kojim slučajem bila trudna u to vrijeme, sigurno bih promjenu pripisivala tome. Ovako ne mogu.

S druge str., sad u trudnoći nisam uočila neke dramatične promjene na tijelu, ako se ne računa rast trbuha. Kako će biti poslije poroda - vidjet će se za koji mjesec.

----------


## laura_001

meni je prošlo mjesec dana od poroda i skoro sam na istoj kilaži, ali primjećujem da su mi bokovi otišli u širinu, ali malo....hm, samo to je dovoljno da ne mogu stati u svoje traperice  :Sad:  

a naravno i koža na trbuhu je ostala

----------


## iridana2666

Cure moje, sve ce vam se to vratiti na staro nakon nekog vremena. Nekom treba duze, nekom krace.

----------


## daisy may

> Cure moje, sve ce vam se to vratiti na staro nakon nekog vremena. Nekom treba duze, nekom krace.


nažalost, nije istina...
znam hrpu žena koje se nikad nisu uspjele vratiti na staro ma kolko jako to željele...

----------


## bleeda

zatrudnila sa 83 kg
rodila sa 103 kg
došla kući iz bolnice sa 93 kg

danas, 14 mjeseci kasnije 81 kg. 

kako- malo jedem, puno radim, I. je turbo aktivna pa stalno trčim za njom.

što se tiče izgleda: 

cice su ostale cca pola broja veće i mekše su nego prije ali ajd nije tako strašno
trbuh nije više onako čvrst i napet isto je malo mekan
celulita ima više ali bilo ga je i prije...sve u svemu isto kao i prije samo malo više onako "flafy"   :Laughing:

----------


## Bamsic

hm, ne mogu reći da mi se tijelo nešto značajno promijenilo.
dan prije poroda sam imala 82 kg (na 162 cm). dakle, dobila sam 25,26 kg. više od polovice je otišlo na porodu, a ostatak je odlazio tokom 4,5 mjeseci iza poroda. još mi je neko vrijeme bilo ostalo 5,6 kg viška al je i to otišlo sekiracijom. 
nešto strija sam imala i ranije, noge iste, guza ista, ruke isto. oko struha i na trbuhu se nakupi sala kad se malo udebljam, ali to relativno brzo skinem.
ne znam kako bi bilo nakon 2. djeteta...

----------


## tocekica

ja sam si više-manje ista-ok imam ožiljak od carskog uokviren strijama i cice mi vise ali ne bediram se. Celulita ko pljeve-ali imala sam ga i prije. Zatrudnila s 56 na 1.69 rodila s 74 došla doma iz rodilišta s 62 a sad imam 54( a pala sam na 51 4 .mj nakon poroda).

----------


## toolaa

Ja izašla iz rodilišta sa svojom «normalnom» težinom (62 kila, toliko imala i prije trudnoće) , al' nekako nahero raspoređenom. One fine energetske zalihe nataložene odozada su netragom nestale (djeta nakon carskog mi je isisala sve rezerve), a torzo je ostao nekako širi. Ne debeo. Samo širi i lelujaviji. Hvala bogu bez strija, to me zadovoljstvo mimoišlo. U 9 mjeseci od poroda situacija se ponešto popravila – trup se malo suzio, škembica iznad šava skoro nestala, a hlače opet popunile na pravom mjestu, ali još nije isto, iako odavno stanem u svoju «pred-djeteću» garderobu.  Razmišljam o kupnji nekog od onih električnih stomak-eliminatora koji, kao, jačaju mišiće dok vi radite nešto drugo. Osjećam kako mi rastu magareće uši samo dok pišem o tome, ali kvragu, dok ima života ima i nade, a bacala sam ja pare i na gluplje stvari.

----------


## zarrin

sad 9 mj. nakon porod imam 50 kg a ostala sam trudna sa 52 kg  i u trudnoći dobila 14 kg. mislila sam odmah kada obavim pregled nakon 45 dana i bude sve ok početi ću s vježbanjem da mi se trbuh učvrsti i skinem par kila viška koje su ostale ali eto briga oko bebonje i dojenje mi i nije ostavilo vremena za to a i nije mi trebalo jer uz dojenje i skakanje oko njega sad sam zadovoljnija tijelom čak nego prije! guza, noge i ruke mi nikad nisu bile čvršće  :Laughing:  a ni nestao celulit! ja zadovoljna(a i MM)

----------


## sandra-zvrk

:Laughing:   Di je 9- mjesec poslje! 
Ja već nakon trećeg izgledam ko da sam došla iz afrike- sise do poda, + 3 kile viška!
Sva sreća koža je super i nema ni strija ni ostataka na trbuhu. To se sve povuklo tjedan dana nakon poroda.
Razmišljam o nekom vježbanju u dogledno vrijeme , ali za cicke mislim da bu trebalo nekaj drastičnije!

----------


## cebelka86

Odgovor je mršavija nego ikada prije. Naime, iz rodilišta sam izašla s svojom kilažom od prije trudnoće 60kg, a sada imam 52 kg nakon 18 mjeseci. I osjećam se koma s tom kilažom. Nespavanje, bildanje ruku "utegom" od 14 kg, usudim se napisati i dojenje uzeli su mi onih 8 kg-a koji su mi fantastično pristajali. Ali nema veze, isplati se...   :Smile:   Vratiti ću ja to prije, ili kasnije. Hvala Bogu nemam ni strije, ni trbuh, ni kože viška. Jedino se po prsima vidi da sam rodila, odnosno dojim malog sisavca. Baš su onako prave dojilačke muzare   :Grin:

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja sam skinula dodatnih 5 kila i sad nosim hlace broj manje nego prije trudnoce  :D 
Plus toga menga mi vise nije bolna ni tako obilna, i sveukupno se osjecam bolje nego ikad prije  :Smile:

----------


## mamitzi

ja nisam neka mršavica. vrlo sam mršava samo kad sam jako nesretna ili siromašna. kad mi je lijepo i dobro zbuckam se
Prva trudnoće:+16 kg, nakon otprilike 6. mjeseci izgledala sam jednako kao i prije . nakon dvije godine dojenja cice su mi bile malo veće, ali baš super.
Druga trudnoća: opet +16kg. sad kad pogledam ovaj šlauf, pitam se kad li će otići i gdje će mi bradavice završiti nakon par godina. 
onu ideju da s 37 godina nisam više u cvijetu mladosti, još ne želim prihvatiti.

----------


## laura_001

a jel se vama koža na guzi skroz opustila??
meni je guza bila super čvrsta i baš lijepo oblikovana  :Laughing:   prije poroda, a sad je sve nekkaako mlohavo....a ja bi nazad lijepo oblikovane guze  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

Ja sam se u trudnoći udebljala 12kg. S njena 2,5 mjeseca stala sam u svoje pred-trudničke traperice, a sad stanem u svu staru robu - s kilicama sam dakle skoro na starom ali raspored se promijenio  :/ 
Sad, 5 mjeseci od poroda, trbuh je skoro ravan ali mekušan (kažu mi da je takav dok god žena doji), pupak se povećao, cicke su veće za broj i fine kad su pune i jako mekane i praznjikave kad ih posiše. Srećom nisam dobila strije ni hiperpigmentacije. U trudnoći sam malo vježbala, sad ne stignem uopće. Sve u svemu nisam nezadovoljna, vidi se razlika u odnosu na prije ali ipak sam ja sad mama   :Heart:

----------


## miele

Zatrudnila sa 56 (1.65) otišla roditi sa 70,došla kući sa 60 i sada nakon 3 mjeseca na istoj kilaži malo me to sve bedira sva sam spužvasta i mekana pa sam krenila vježbati daj Bože kakvog pomaka mada ne vjerujem a najviše me iritira trbuh koji je ostao kao tobolac   :Laughing:  sva sreća strije me zaobišle :D a cike su priča za sebe   :Rolling Eyes:  svaka vodi svoju politiku ja bih doslovno trebala spojiti košerice različite veličine da bi obadvije bile u istoj visini.

----------


## Osječanka9

Eto da utješim (možda) neke od vas,ali vidim da se nemorate baš puno mučit s kilama..... uglavnom,kako sam već ranije napisala imala 53-54 uvijek,u trudnoći dobila 20kila,baš sam bila slonica Nelica a već 3 mj. nakon poroda sam bila na staroj kilaži
Kad vidim svoj raniji post sjetim se kak sam bila ubedirana nakon mjesec i pol od poroda, ali sada sam bolje nego ikad, mala će mi za 10 dana 6 mj. Čak sam pala ispod uobičajene kilaže,kažu mi da sam premršava al ja se osjećam odlično i izgledam si super pa je ostalo nebitno 
Želim vam svima isto
da se osjećate najbolje u svojoj koži
sretno

----------


## Yuna

Meni je isto isto kao prije...tj. sad nije sad je opet ogroman trbuh.  :Grin:  

U početku je trbuh veći i strije vidljivije, ali kasnije se to povuklo, a i strije se nisu više vidjele puno.
Godinu dana nakon poroda bi trebalo biti sve kao prije.

----------


## Yuna

Gdje su te slike da vidimo?

----------


## cvjetic27

Ja imam problem sa trbuhom nakon dva poroda i to tek sada kad sam smršavila. 
Jako se smežurao, nisu strije u pitanju, nego baš ispuhan i ružan trbuh  :Sad: (

Da li ste mazale nekim kremama i da li to može pomoći  :?

----------


## cvjetic27

Ja imam problem sa trbuhom nakon dva poroda i to tek sada kad sam smršavila. 
Jako se smežurao, nisu strije u pitanju, nego baš ispuhan i ružan trbuh  :Sad: (

Da li ste mazale nekim kremama i da li to može pomoći  :?

----------


## cvjetic27

Ja imam problem sa trbuhom nakon dva poroda i to tek sada kad sam smršavila. 
Jako se smežurao, nisu strije u pitanju, nego baš ispuhan i ružan trbuh  :Sad: (

Da li ste mazale nekim kremama i da li to može pomoći  :?

----------


## cvjetic27

Ja imam problem sa trbuhom nakon dva poroda i to tek sada kad sam smršavila. 
Jako se smežurao, nisu strije u pitanju, nego baš ispuhan i ružan trbuh  :Sad: (

Da li ste mazale nekim kremama i da li to može pomoći  :?

----------


## cvjetic27

Ja imam problem sa trbuhom nakon dva poroda i to tek sada kad sam smršavila. 
Jako se smežurao, nisu strije u pitanju, nego baš ispuhan i ružan trbuh  :Sad: (

Da li ste mazale nekim kremama i da li to može pomoći  :?

----------


## cvjetic27

došlo je do neke greške, pa je otišao post ovoliko puta nadam se da će ga moderatori izbrisati. ali moje pitanje i dalje stoji? 
kako sreditit kožu na stomaku koja je smežurana mršavljenjem
'

----------


## gita75

> došlo je do neke greške, pa je otišao post ovoliko puta nadam se da će ga moderatori izbrisati. ali moje pitanje i dalje stoji? 
> kako sreditit kožu na stomaku koja je smežurana mršavljenjem
> '


Kad otkriješ javi mi   :Grin:  . Nažalost mislim da tu samo plastika pomaže   :Sad:  .

----------


## gita75

> došlo je do neke greške, pa je otišao post ovoliko puta nadam se da će ga moderatori izbrisati. ali moje pitanje i dalje stoji? 
> kako sreditit kožu na stomaku koja je smežurana mršavljenjem
> '


Kad otkriješ javi mi   :Grin:  . Nažalost mislim da tu samo plastika pomaže   :Sad:  .

----------


## cvjetic27

joj ja sam mislila da vi imate neko rješenje.
i ne mogu da vjerujem da opet neću moći obući dvodjelni kostim za plažu kojem sam se toliko nadala   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## moia

> mislim da je veliki faktor s koliko godina rađaš. ja sam prvo sa 34 a drugo sa 37. usprkos tome što od dvadesete idem redovno na aerobic, posljedice su vidne i nisam optimista da ću ikada izgledati kao ranije


ma ja mislim da i nije baš tak. 
ja sam evo rodila s 35 g, nikad bila u teretani i nisam uopće sportski tip, muskulatura više srednja žalost nego čvrsto i utegnuto, osim na trbuhu, tu sam genetski oduvijek imala dobre mišiće za razliku od nogu i guze. kod ostalog spašava me rekla bih proporcionalna građa i dobra oblikovanost, genetski valjda.

zadnji dan prije poroda sam imala 71 kg. prije trudnoće 55-57 kg. sada evo svega nakon 2 tjedna od poroda imam 59 kg, trbuh gotovo da je ravan kao i prije trudnoće. mislim da će za još 2 tjedna biti kao da i nisam rodila. niti jedne strije, noge, guza, trbuh, ma ništa. celulit na nogama, kao i prije trudnoće, niti manje niti više, nego isto. bokovi i guza još malo pa stanu u moj stari konfekcijski 36 broj. i to sve 14 dana nakon poroda. od vode nateknuta uopće nisam bila niti jedan put tokom trudnoće. možda neku mrvicu par dana prije poroda. malena se rodila sa 3200 g.

babica mi dolazi svaki dan od prvog dana kak sam doma, i dolazit će 8 tjedana. pokazuje mi brdo vježbi i masaže za povlaćenje maternice, za bolje čišćenje (krvarenje), za trbušne mišiće, za povlačenje hemića i analne vene tipsovi, zarastanje ranice (nije međica koja je ostala netaknuta (rastezali je 4 tjedna prije poroda), ali zato nastradala malo iznutra i stidna usna) itd..

npr. za maternicu: 3-4 x dnevno ležati na trbuhu ispod kojeg je jastuk 20 min., pa kegelove vježbe tokom dana uvijek kad se sjetim i masaža 1 x dnevno (najbolje muž) trbuha - leći na leđa i dragi masira s dvije ruke i kantarionovim uljem pokretima koji se zovu sunce i mjesec - desnom kružno u obliku sunca po trbuhu lijevom polukružno samo po abdomenu cca. 5-10 min. itd..
uglavnom maternica se povlači rapidnom brzinom, i svi organi zahvaljujući toj masaži već sjeli na svoje mjesto. i već sada skoro ništa ne visi niti se prelijeva, možda još malo, ali ništa nešto drastično.

tak da ono, ma nije stvar u godinama nego u svemu po malo rekla bi, prehrana kao prvo i prije svega i prije trudnoće i za vrijeme trudnoće, tjelesno stanje prije trudnoće, aktivnost za vrijeme..recimo mi smo dan prije poroda točno na dan termina bili u shopingu cca. 5 sati - na večer kad su počeli trudnovi nisam htjela vjerovati da su to pravi trudnovi jer sam se ufurala da ću sigurno prenijeti bar tjedan dana jer dan prije kod ginice rečeno nisam još niti mrvicu otvorena, a i nikakvih bolova niti stezanja nije bilo, ma ništa, niti ujutro na dan termina, tek navečer počelo. 

pa onda svega 3 tjedna prije poroda za blagdane sam spremala večeru za prijatelje (pašticada ni manje ni više), napravila u to blagdansko vrijeme 5 kolača, svaki dan šetala bar sat vremena, čistila, usisavala, (osim sa kemikalijama to je dragi obavljao), peglala, ma sve kao da i nisam trudna, tak da mi je evo i oporavak relativno brz.
bolilo me jako prvih par dana nakon poroda, ipak sam zaradila par šavova iznutra i ta stidna usna peče ko sam vrag, ali sam se čitavo vrijeme i dalje kretala. muž i ja sami (dobio dopust 6 tjedana), malecka papa na svaka 2 sata, max. 3, treba ovo treba ono, mašina se naravno vrti konstanto, evo prekjučer sam čak već počela i kuhati. spavamo na smjenama, idemo već u lagane šetnjice i tako...vremena za neko opuštanje i odmaranje baš i nemam. ali sami smo tako htjeli i dobro je tako, izorganizirali smo se začas. ja jedino pazim da se ne saginjem i naravno ništa teško dizati osim bebice, ali ležati i mirovati toga kod mene nema. 
tako da sumnjam da će mi trebati neke ne znam ja kakve dijete i vježbe osim nešto lagano za tonus mišića. jedino kaj me muči sjedenje, još nemrem normlano sjediti, nego na bok sa dignutim nogama sa strane na drugu stoloci, ali bude prošlo i to.

tak da, ne znam, ja bi svima preporučila kretanje i kretanje, aktivnost i što prije u neku staru kolotečinu, naravno koliko je to moguće uz malu bebicu, i kile i tonus mišića će se vrlo brzo vratiti na staro. ne kažem da je lako, nije. i ja sam skviknula skoro prije 2 dana od premorenosti, prije poroda nisam baš spavala, u bolnici skoro nikako iako sam bila sama u sobi sa malenom, ali od uzbuđenja nisam skoro oka sklopila puna 3 dana, izgledala sam ko avet, ali sretna avet, i još kako smo došli doma nisma uspijela u komadu više od 5 sati odčoriti, ali sve će to polako na svoje mjesto. bitno je ne uljeniti se i ne izgubiti volju i polet bez obzira na godine i neispavanost.

..a ovo ispade pravi mali roman, nije bila namjera, al kak napisat sve to u 3 riječi...ili sam zbilja prikopčana na struju  :Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## tocekica

mislim da je stvar u tome dal ostaje trbuh ili ne čista genetika. ja i moja sestra blizanka (koja je i 10 kg teža od mene) nismo imale trbuh poslje poroda(od prvog dana-babice su mi rekle da izgledam kao da nisam rodila). tijelo mi se vratilo u još bolje stanje 6 mj nakon poroda(duge šetnje s kolicima, nosakanje bebe...). Moja frendica ima sad isto kila kao i prije t(normalne građe-38 konfekcijski broj) ali njoj je nakon 10 mj od poroda trbuh još uvijek vidljiv(kao da je trudna) makar vježba i nosi steznik.

----------


## upornamama

izgledam kao kad sam bila u 5. mj. trudnoće... :Nope:

----------


## piplica

> izgledam kao kad sam bila u 5. mj. trudnoće...


Ne vjerujte joj ljudi... :No-no: 



btw, baš mi je drago da je plačko postao smješko! :Heart:

----------


## mlukacin

ja sam nakon prve trudnoće bila normalna kao i prije... nakon druge mi se guzica doslovce objesila i to točno nakon poroda... mm me zezao da sad moram dubiti na glavi 9 mj da se vrati u prvobitni položaj... vratila se (bez dubljenja na glavi  :Smile: ) za dva-tri mjeseca i opet sam izgledala kao i prije...
sad... imam osjećaj da bokovi budu ostali takvi kakavi jesu - p r o š i r e n i i to za dobrih 6-7 cm..  to je zivot...
al me genetika nagradila (bar za sad) kožom bez strija i celulita...  zato o dlakavosti ne želim ni pričati :/
prsa... makar dojim i dalje najmanji konfekcijski broj... mm nikak na zelenu granu :D

----------


## marchie

nakon prvog poroda vratila sam se na staro, ista kilaža, sve isto..jedino moje cike nemaju veze sa onima prije poroda..sad sam opet trudna i vidim da s kilama i vraćanjem na staro ne bude problema jedino dok me još drugi sisavac posiše..šmrc..od sisa ne bude ostalo ništa..samo hrpa kože :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kikki

i ja sam se nakon prvog poroda s kilazom vratila...jedno vrijeme cak i premrsava-49kg na 165cm ali mi trbuh nikako doci na staro-tu ne mislim na strije nego na kozu...izgleda mi to grozno....meni se i  pupak nekako izoblicio....sad nakon drugog poroda proslo 6 mj-ostalo 6 kg....to ce otici kad prestnem dojiti ali trbuh....u obe trudnoce dobila po 20kg

----------


## lola3

curke, mislim da je sve stvar sreće i genetike. ja nikad nisam bila mršava, imam 10 kg viška (165 cm, 75 kg), ali srećom imam struk pa sve izgleda proporcionalno  :Smile:   u trudnoći sam dobila još 14 kg, pazila sam da se baš ne ožderavam i obavezno doručkovala, ali ništa više od toga. na porodu izgubila bar 8, trbuh se vratio na staro za 4 dana, nema nimalo viška kože, strije nemam. mazala sam trbuh kremom, nekom jeftinom iz dm-a svaki treći dan tj. kad bi se sjetila i poslije poroda isto. još uvijek mi traje ista tuba od početka...i sada dva mjeseca nakon poroda sam na istoj kilaži i čak mislim da ću vjerojatno do kraja porodiljnog i smršaviti zbog tempa, a još je dobra beba  :Smile: )  
još da je malo vježbanja  :Smile:

----------


## anamix

meni 2 mjeseca nakon poroda ostala 1 kg za skinut i opcenito izgledam manje-vise isto. nakon mjesec dana sam usla u stare prilicno uske hlace. dobila tri male strije iznad pupka i na sisama par, ali nakon poroda jer su mi se rastezale od dojenja, a meni nije palo na pamet mazati se (glupa ja, a cijelu trudnoce se uredno mackala). sise se sad ispuhale jer se ocito ustabililo mlijeko i cine mi se iste velicine, ali puno mekse. u trudnoci dobila 14 kg i imam 30 god. trbuh je malo meksi, ali mislim da ce se to srediti jer je iz dana u dan sve bolji

----------


## coflek

hmmmm....

2 mj nakon poroda imam još uvijek 10 kg viška (u trudnoći dobila 19 kg)
Trbuh mlitav i nikakav, izgledam kao u 5 mj trudnoće....

Valjda će biti bolje...

----------


## kole

meni se telo ,manje vise vratilo u normalu sem stomaka koji je ovog puta pun strija,  no imala sam bas ogroman stomak ali to mi ne smeta. vec sam usla u stare pantalone koje su mi i malo velike. jedina stvar koja me malo izludjuje je sto *su  mi porasla  za broj i po i ne vracaju se*  :Laughing: i u prvoj trudnoci su mi malo narasla, ako budem jos imala dece nosicu MM-ove cipele

----------


## eris

Mjesec nakon poroda, kukovi razmaknuti bar dodatna 4 cm, tako da od starih pantola ništa još uvijek.Stomak prilično mlitav, ali nema strija i celulita po njemz, sike još od prve trudnoće, povelike, ale sa svakom bebom sve jače idu dolje, prema stopalima. Uglavnom imam pola kile više u odnosu na početak, a inače sam imala 73kg na 175cm, što na meni je bilo prilično ok raspoređeno. Kole, i ja nosim broj veće cipele nakon troje djece, a nisam ni oticala, nit se puno debljala, jel misliš da ke baš od tog?
I da, jel ko imao iskustvo sa ovim kukovima, da li će se vratiti u normalno stanje nakon nekog vremena, i da li bi bilo dobro nositi steznika za to

----------


## kole

> . Kole, i ja nosim broj veće cipele nakon troje djece, a nisam ni oticala, nit se puno debljala, jel misliš da ke baš od tog?


pa ja ne znam od cega bi biko, ni ja se nisam udebljala ali valjda se od te nagle promene tezine kosti stobala razidju, nekima se stanje vrati u normalu a nekima ne.... mislim nisam bas u godinama kad se raste  :Smile:

----------


## eris

Znači ja završavam sa 40 brojem, a ti Kole još imaš prilike za napredovanje...

----------


## Handy

Nakon prvog poroda ništa ekstra, osim što mi je noga narasla za barem pola broja?!?! Ja sam pretpostavila da je zbog trudnoće. Nakon drugog puta ostalo mi je malo više kože na trbuhu i sad imam malu škembicu, malu, ali obzirom da nemam prsa, vidi se lagano zadebljanje, ništa strašno!

----------


## bijelko

uf ja sam se u trudnoći udebljala 21 kg, ostalo mi 11 kad sam došla iz bolnice, pa otišlo još 3. sad sam na to dobila još 4 kg, izgledam 6 mj trudna i osjećam se blago rečeno užasno.... sva garderoba mi je mala, čak i jakne! na vježbanje se ne mogu natjerat jer oni rijetki trenuci kad M nije na rukama služe mi za obavljanje kućanskih poslova ili za Rodin forum.... Ok, nisam ni bila mršavica ali nisam se baš ovome nadala. Mislim da me dojenje tjera da jedem sve više, ako odlučim ne večerati znam leći u krevet i razmišljati šta ću sutra za doručak... Uglavnom, nisam uopće zadovoljna al bit će valjda bolje, kad mali prohoda, pa počnem raditi i tako. Ionako nisam luda za plažom, bit ću na dvorištu ovo ljeto  :Sad:

----------


## DiLala

Ja se uvijek vratim na isto - i kilaža i oblik. 1,67 i cca 54-56 kg. Kilaža zna varirati čak od 52-58, no sa 54 recimo se idealno osjećam. Višak kože na trbuhu polako nestaje (valjda će tako i sada - 3 puta) - ključ je u prehrani! Puno svježeg voća i povrća i nema šlaufića. A cice? Usprkos 3 god dojenja i one se vrate na istu veličinu (br.2 kod mene) - je da malčice vise ali to bi i bez dojenja jer se u trudnoći povećaju. Ja sam jako zadovoljna svojim tijelom - više me brine stanje... vaginice - da se i ona vrati kak je bila pa da uživamo, e to je za mene već posao - treba je vježbati. Kak ste vi po tom pitanju? Za tijelo je zaista presudna prehrana i malčice rekreacije, no što s gospojom? Isto vježbanje??? Meni uvijek dugo nakon poroda treba da se oporavi. to me bedira.

----------


## anamix

evo 5,5 mjeseci od porodu imam 2 kg manje nego prije trudnoće. sise su malo mekše, sve ostalo isto kao i prije s tim da sam prije redovito vježbala, a sad vježbam noseći bombicu od 7.5 kg  :Laughing:

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

DiLala, jesi čitala temu na ovom PDF-u "Izgled vagine-horror"?

Više crnog humora rijetko gdje se može sresti, autoironije i sprdancije na vlastiti račun tamo ima na pretek :Laughing: . Možeš se i utješiti i nasmijati, to mi je jedan od jačih topica ovdje...

----------


## DiLala

Nena-Jabuka - sve me strah to čitati! Ne želim takva iskustva, ma meni je izgled isti samo mišiće treba malo ojačati onim vježbama.,,, uh.... ali ajde da ja prvo rodim pa ću onda!

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Nena-Jabuka - sve me strah to čitati! Ne želim takva iskustva, ma meni je izgled isti samo mišiće treba malo ojačati onim vježbama.,,, uh.... ali ajde da ja prvo rodim pa ću onda!


Ma šta te ima bit' strah, baš je smiješno napisano, je da je malo tragikomično, al' to je tako....život :Smile: 
 Ja sam mislila da ću uvijek i zauvijek ostati "neoštećena i netaknuta" nakon poroda, 
tako je i bilo dva puta, no ovaj put su me zadesile proširene vene na nogama i još neka "sitna proširenja", koja spominjasmo :Grin: , jel'te.

No, neću te plašiti, može se srediti (donekle), kao i svemu, uporne vježbice daju rezultata...a ostalo nadoknadiš stavom u glavi - da si nikad ljepša, bolja, zgodnija i poželjinija :Cool: ...

----------


## DiLala

Ma tijelo će meni opet biti super - to me zaista ne dira, nemam celulita ništa a ni strija, a ni vena - zasluga prehrana, genetika a i vježbanje. Kad rodim i opet ću vježbati a prehrana da ne govorim. Eto samo gospoja me muči - voljela bi što prije uživati u sexu. Sad kad čitam što sam napisala baš smješno zvuči. Ko da mi je jedini problem i misao u životu na vaginu.... da.... znam da ima i operacija ali za mene je to čista egzotika, mislim pa mm bi u nesvjest pao da mu predložim.... smješno je to.
Kegel Kegel! Možda me on spasi!

----------


## PericaY2K

draga moja, meni je dojenje bilo najbolji Kegel, a isto kao i ti, nakon poroda kao da sam se proljepšala.

ofkors da razmišljaš o seksu, meni je cca 2 mjeseca nakon poroda bila takva bura hormona u tijelu da sam bila ko zečica. no nažalost prilike nisu dopuštale da obistinim sve potrebe, al evo - nadoknađujem XD

uživaj, seksaj se, pa muža i imaš zato, jel tako? to im je primarna funkcija, da nas zadovolje :D

----------


## DiLala

A ne.... meni je suprotno- inače sam uvijek za sex ali kad dojim - katastrofa! Totalno sam nezainteresirana i to me jako muči jer volim sex, a opet volim i dojiti bebu. Mislim si možda će sada biti drugačije jer nosim curicu pa će hormoni možda drugačije reagirati prilikom dojenja - nadam se. Stvarno sam za sex bila totalno hladna, grozno. Ne želim više takav period jer sex je divan i super se osjećam a to dojenje kod mene izaziva takvu bezvoljnost za sex! Koma.

----------


## tana

čitam, čitam i nadam se boljim vemenima po svim pitanjima  :Smile:

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Svečano izjavljujem da sam šest mjeseci nakon poroda uspjela stati u svoje predtrudničke traperice.  :Very Happy:  Nisam XXL niti sam ikad bila sklona debljanju niti sam u trudnoći dobila jako puno kg pa mi se čini da je 6 mj. jako dugo. Nadobudno sam očekivala da ću već nakon mjesec dana biti kao prije, no očito sam se malo preračunala.  :Grin:

----------


## DiLala

Evo i mene sa izvještajem, rodila prije 4 dana i lakša za 8 kg. Sada samo treba učvrstiti tijelo i gospoju i maknut tu nakupinu kože sa trbuha - no to je još i povelika maternica koja ispupčuje trbuh. Uglavnom jako sam zadovoljna svojim tijelom i kako izgleda u ovom periodu, brzo će to biti OK a po osjećaju na gospoji i po usporedbi s prethodnim porodima - brzo će se gospoja oporaviti, porod bio laganiji, nisam popucala ni šivana i nekako je sve gotovo na svom mjestu. Zadovoljna sam, jedino mi sise prepune mlijeka ali dobro.... i to će se srediti. Eto.... želim svima brz oporavak.

----------


## kaina

zadovoljna s svime osim sa trbuhom i guzom!!! Trbuh mlohav sama mast a guza nestala  :Shock:   Sad još jedo pa se bacam na skidanj kila i bar malo dfiniranje tog trbuha, a guza? Ostat će neprežaljena

----------


## jelena.O

> a guza? Ostat će neprežaljena


 da bar to drugi mogu reči.

----------


## SNOOPY

Evo da vas malo utješim :Raspa: , ostala trudna sa 50kg, rodila sa 74kg  :Grin:  (s tim da su me zadnjih mjesec i pol stavili na dijetu - tko zna koliko bi još nalupala). Došla iz rodilišta sa 4 kg manje, tj. sa 70kg. U prvih 6 mjeseci došla sam do 55kg bez dijeta, paženja na prehranu ili sličnog. Uopće se nisam zamarala s kilama. Sada nakon 14 mj. ostale su mi 2-3 kg više od kad sam ostala trudna i one su se baš fino usidrile na guzi! Konačno nemam dva plivadona! :Very Happy:  Jedino za čim žalim, je to što su se i cicke vratile na onu neslavnu jedinicu i što su se postojeće strije prije poroda "samo" proširile na veće područje po guzi i bokovima. Ja sam sve u svemu jako zadovoljna, ni MM se ne buni, jedino mi je i želja za keksom skoro pa nestala, ali koliko vidim, to mogu zahvaliti dojenju, zar ne? :Laughing:

----------


## DiLala

Snoopy kako si došla iz rodilišta sa 4 kg manje? Vjerovatno je i to individualno no ja u sva 3 poroda došla sa 10 kg manje! Ostalo mi još 4 a većina tih 4 se nalazi u cicama - ogromne su - sada su broj 4 a inače 2. Trbuh mi je gotovo ravan i zadovoljna sam a guza - da, treba je malo učvrstiti. 
Da, dojenje je kod nekih uzrokuje ubijanje želje, kod mene isto tako.... nažalost. 
Ma sve u svemu - sve dođe na svoje s vremenom, nekome treba više nekome manje.

----------


## SNOOPY

Vjeruj mi, čim sam došla doma, stala na vagu, da vidim koliko sam izgubila (čitala sam o tih famoznih 10-ak kila koje odu pri porodu) i fakat samo 4 kg! A malac je imao 3360g!!!! Pa ti sad vidi....

----------


## DiLala

Pa i mene zanima što to ide u tih "10 kila"? Sve troje su mi bili od 3,5-4 kg, tu je još posteljica koja teži sigurno manje od 2 kg, nešto vode..... pa opet sve skupa ne može biti 10 kg..... no dobro, meni odgovara do ode 10 kg!

----------


## Death-of-Art

ja sam na kraju trudnoće..tj par dana prije poroda imala čak 93 kile
(visina 180)... trudnoću sam započela sa 78.

vagala se dva-tri dana poslije poroda i imala sam oko 73 kile.
znači da mi je cca 20 kila otišlo na porodu s tim da je od toga 5 kila bilo još otprije trudnoće koje sam dobila tijekom pubereteta.
očito mi se hrpetina vode nakupljala u tijelu jer ja uistinu nisam jela niti mnogo niti nezdravo dok sam bila trudna... jedino čime sam se prežderavala bile su lubenice, rajčice i kiseli krastavci. ovo ostalo - nula bodova.
a i mučnine svih 9 mjeseci su u tome puno "pomogle".

tijekom dojenja zadnjih 10 mjeseci izgubila postupno još 5 kila tako da sam sad na 68.

nemam ništa protiv svog tijela...al čini mi se da mi je guza malo omlohavila haha.
no, to se da lako srediti vježbama.

čula sam od nekih žena da im se "zdjelica" još nije vratila u "normalu".
stvarno ne znam što bi to trebalo značiti.
zdjelica ko zdjelica. prije i sad.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> Pa i mene zanima što to ide u tih "10 kila"? Sve troje su mi bili od 3,5-4 kg, tu je još posteljica koja teži sigurno manje od 2 kg, nešto vode..... pa opet sve skupa ne može biti 10 kg..... no dobro, meni odgovara do ode 10 kg!


 ne bi vjerovala kolko se vode može nakupiti u tijelu.
prestrašno nešto što hormoni čine.

pogle što sam napisala post iznad.  :Smile:

----------


## (maša)

U obje T dobila preko 20 kg (sa prvim 24, sa drugim 21 iako mi je u drugoj bilo zlo i povraćala do 5. mj kile se uredno slagaleal bila sam prepuna vode)
Nakon oba poroda doma došla sa pola manje kg..
sa prvim ostatak otišao u 2 mj, sad mi ostalo još 4 kg..

----------


## Fae

> Pa i mene zanima što to ide u tih "10 kila"? Sve troje su mi bili od 3,5-4 kg, tu je još posteljica koja teži sigurno manje od 2 kg, nešto vode..... pa opet sve skupa ne može biti 10 kg..... no dobro, meni odgovara do ode 10 kg!


Ne zaboravi na povečan volumen krvi tokom trudnoće koji se također nakon poroda počne vraćat u normalu.....

----------


## DiLala

Evo ja 15 dan poslije poroda - trbuh pa gotovo ravan jedino je pupak nekak rastegnut a i mekan je trbuh. Ma sve će to dobro biti, izgleda da nam guza većini najveći problem! Vježbati treba a meni se tak ne da započeti.

----------


## manal

> zadovoljna s svime osim sa trbuhom i guzom!!! Trbuh mlohav sama mast a guza nestala   Sad još jedo pa se bacam na skidanj kila i bar malo dfiniranje tog trbuha, a guza? Ostat će neprežaljena


 vratit će se, ne brini. ja sam bila otvorila temu ovdje "nestaje mi guza". ali vratila se, nakon nekih... godinu i pol  :Grin:

----------


## kaina

Doći će mi guza  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Kad se vrati- radim feštu  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## manal

yes!!!  :Smile:  moja se vratila s kamatama  :Embarassed:  iliti sad imam malo viška na bokovima onako...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kaina

da bokovi su se razrivali kak mm veli, ali guza....... nema je

----------


## jelena.O

nakon samo tjedan dana od poroda na predtrudničkoj kilaži, samo sad još treba izmudriti i skinuti višak od cca 14 kila od prije i malo srediti trbuh. Inače izašla iz bolnice ko manekenka bez trudničkog trbuha , za razliku od svih kolegica koje su ga imale i to povelikih.

----------


## Smajlić

jelena.O, koliko si kg dobila u trudnoći?
Inače se i meni trbuh svaki put povukao jako brzo (ok, ne u rodilištu, al nakon mjesec dana se nije više kužilo da sam još nedavno bila trudna). Nadam  se da će i ovaj puta biti tako.
A i ja imam višak od nekih 10 kg.

----------


## the enchantress

ja sam jedna od onih kojima dojenje nije istopilo kile. nažalost. prošlo je 14 mjeseci od poroda. u trudnoći sam dobila 14kg, a po porodu i u sljedeća 3 mjeseca izgubila onih famoznih 10. i tu je stalo. 

guza se je neko vrijeme topila, ali se sada vraća  (ja još uvijek dojim, ali ne pomaže  :Wink:  ).
iako su mi bokovi tj opseg u cm iste veličine kao i prije poroda (mjerila sam revno kroz trudnoću!), sama zdjelica mi je za nekih 5 cm razmaknuta pa ne stanem u staru odjeću.

uvijek sam imala ravan trbuh pa me ovaj sada jako nervira.ujutro je predivan, skoro ravan, ali se od prve pojedene voćke za doručak napuhne pa izgledam kao u 5 mjesecu trudnoće.
događa li se vama to?

proširila su mi se i ramena i leđa nekako i zaista mi nije jasno hoće li se to ikada vratiti na ona mala krhka pleća kakva sam imala. 
najgore mi je kada vidim svoju sestru koja je iste građe i samo uzdišem da sam i ja nekada tako izgledala (ali on the bright side, ona nema malu srećicu kraj sebe koja joj uljepšava dane i život).

uglavnom, trenutno sam u pms-u, ne zamjerite na jadikovki.

----------


## Mrvna

U trudnoći sam dobila 12ak kila, pola je otišlo s porodom, ostatak tijekom sljedećih 11 mjeseci. Malo sam opuštenija nego prije, nije da išta visi ali nije onako čvrsto. Cice su na početku bile huuuuge (a nije da ih ni prije nije bilo) no sad kako smo maksimalno smanjili dojenje konačno stanem u predtrudničke grudnjake i vidim da košarice nisu popunjene, o'šlo mlijeko, o'šo volumen, baš su ispuhane  :Sad:  Značajnih strija nije bilo (a njih me najviše bilo strah), onaj trudnički celulit je sad nakon godinu dana nestao (sad imam samo onaj stari). Trbuh je mekan ali ne visi niti je velik, ako se pravilno držim jedva se vidi.
Ono što me muči su kapilare po nogama - još koja godina i izgledat ću ko babe od milijun i kusur  :Sad:  Sve ovo ostalo se kako tako može srediti, makar kamuflirati s dobrim grudnjakom, odgovarajućom robom ali ovo je sad tu i bit će ih samo više.

----------


## Mrvna

Enchantress, nismo li se mi vidjele na tečaju bespelenaštva kod Mikke prije skoro godinu dana? Ne znam kako si izgledala prije ali ženo, ti lijepo izgledaš!

----------


## the enchantress

> Enchantress, nismo li se mi vidjele na tečaju bespelenaštva kod Mikke prije skoro godinu dana? Ne znam kako si izgledala prije ali ženo, ti lijepo izgledaš!


he he he, hvala ti, ali draga moja, čekaj da se skinem u badić! 

imaš ti pravo, dosta se toga može zakamuflirati. npr. zategnuti grudnjak da se ne vidi da su se cice objesile i sl. trikovi kojima sam sklona pribjeći, ali sve pada u vodu kada se skinem u badić. od grudi na niže katastrofa!

----------


## miniminia

jaojao bolna tema
u prvoj trudnoći sam izgubila sve za 6 mjeseci (bila na predtrudničkoj kilaži)
a sad nikako, nikako ... 10 kila u suvišku i mislim da je to sve neko superlako salo pa ko da ima trostruko više (mala pa debela izgledam)
kritične točke: struk , guza i bokovi

----------


## jelena.O

> jelena.O, koliko si kg dobila u trudnoći?
> Inače se i meni trbuh svaki put povukao jako brzo (ok, ne u rodilištu, al nakon mjesec dana se nije više kužilo da sam još nedavno bila trudna). Nadam se da će i ovaj puta biti tako.
> A i ja imam višak od nekih 10 kg.


 u ovoj cca 8, prije uvijek 12 .

Ali se meni desi da se opet sve počne lijepiti kad dete prohoda, pa malo sporije hodam, inače nabijem svoj tempo s kolicima i nahodamo se po cijele dane.

----------


## manal

> ja sam jedna od onih kojima dojenje nije istopilo kile. nažalost. prošlo je 14 mjeseci od poroda. u trudnoći sam dobila 14kg, a po porodu i u sljedeća 3 mjeseca izgubila onih famoznih 10. i tu je stalo.


pa 4kg viška nije puno! i to je pitanje jel ti stvarno višak, ili neka tvoja iskrivljena percepcija (sada pojačana PMSom). 
ja sam dobila 11kg u T, mislim da je sve, i više, otišlo za mjesec dana poslije poroda i onda sam bila jako žgoljava, nekih 48kg, pa sam se navikla na to, i sad kad imam 53, osjećam se debela, ali kad gledam u ogledalo, srećom opet imam guzicu i ne vidim gdje su te 3kg recimo viška, ali se ne osjećam dobro jer bi ja imala 50kg kao uvijek. nekakav nesklad u glavi... 




> uvijek sam imala ravan trbuh pa me ovaj sada jako nervira.ujutro je predivan, skoro ravan, ali se od prve pojedene voćke za doručak napuhne pa izgledam kao u 5 mjesecu trudnoće.
> događa li se vama to?


ooo, da! mrzim to. da bi imala ravan trbuh ne smijem ništa pojesti, najbolje ni popiti.  :Laughing: 



> proširila su mi se i ramena i leđa nekako i zaista mi nije jasno hoće li se to ikada vratiti na ona mala krhka pleća kakva sam imala.


to je valjda najčudnije, zar ne?! ja pretpostavljam da je to od nošenja djeteta, ništa drugo nema smisla, ili? dobila sam od prijateljica jednu slatku bluzu koju je ona prije trudnoće nosila, a i ona bila sitna ko ja, i ona više ne može, a ni ja ne stanem u nju i nije mi uopće jasno kako je ikad stala, to se čini toliko majušno, a žena lijepo nosila, i sad se vratila na predtrudničku kilažu.  :Confused:

----------


## Apsu

U trudnoci sam dobila 25 kg, nakon poroda ostalo 10 viška, sad nakon 2 mjeseca ostalo još 9.. Čak mi kile i nisu problem, dobro su se rasporedile pa super izgledam obucena al muči me trbuh- ostale su mi strašne strije, koža mi je razvučena i visi i linea nigra mi je ružna , pupak crn unutra i izgledam zmazano..

Nakon koliko strije izblijede i kad se makne taj taman pigment sa trbuha? Što sa razvučenom kožom, ima kakve šanse da se vježbom to sredi?

----------


## Ginger

Draga, i meni jos uvijek stoji 9 viska, a ja bih htjela skinuti 10
Ubi me slatko...tako da sam odlucila tu malo stati na loptu, jer stvarno sam se obzderavala
I pocinjem vjezbati. Malo razgibavanja i orbitrek
Mislim, nisu ni meni prestrasne te kile (iako ne mogu u predtrudnicku odjecu) koliko trbuh koji je bas velik kad nesto pojedem
Samo sto ja imam i ogormnu dijastazu pa bi tu malo trebala poraditi...

----------


## duma

> Draga, i meni jos uvijek stoji 9 viska, a ja bih htjela skinuti 10
> Ubi me slatko...tako da sam odlucila tu malo stati na loptu, jer stvarno sam se obzderavala
> I pocinjem vjezbati. Malo razgibavanja i orbitrek
> Mislim, nisu ni meni prestrasne te kile (iako ne mogu u predtrudnicku odjecu) koliko trbuh koji je bas velik kad nesto pojedem
> Samo sto ja imam i ogormnu dijastazu pa bi tu malo trebala poraditi...


Ovo i ja potpisujem...ogroman trbuh! Rodila prije 3,5 mjeseca/ otislo 12kg porodu i jos 3 nakon..sad stojim, jos 4-5kg treba skinuti.
Mene ubijato sto sam nestrpljiva  :Sad: ((
U dvije godine sam imala dvije trudnoce i poroda i sve skupa ostalo 10kg viska. Ja bi to odmah SAD skidala,ali...dvoje male djece, nema sanse!! Pokusavam ja/ idem na plivanje par puta tjedno- citaj: kad stignem/ ali...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## duma

I da...sva sam si mekana i pufasta gdje god se pipnem. Uzas!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Ginger

Joj da, to mekano sve...bljak
A uvijek sam imala ravan trbuh, sve cvrsto iako se bas ne bavim sportom, i sad mi je ovo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## j-la

apsu, mislim da je oporavak individualna stvar...u trudnoći sam dobila 15 kg, odmah nakon poroda ostalo 4 kg, i to čini mi se samo u stomaku...bio je ogroman, puno kože i sala...onda sam poslije poroda, za nekih 6 mjeseci, dobila 10 kg  :škartoc: ...šta ću, ubilo me slatko  :Smile: ...sada, 11 mjeseci nakon poroda, te kože i sala još ima, ali puno manje...a redovno vježbam 4 mjeseca...i da napomenem, u trudnoći nisam dobila niti jedne strije...valjda mi je koža elastična ili šta već...linea negra mi postoji još u tragovima, a pupku mi je trebalo dugo da se vrati na svoje...rodila sam carskim, pa su ga baš onako od srca prepunili jodom...majko mila koliko mi je trebalo da izbacim sav jod iz njega  :lool: 
takođe znam žene koje mjesec nakon poroda izgledaju i bolje nego prije trudnoće, blago im se na genetici  :lool: ...
i moj ti je savjet, čim se budeš osjećala da možeš, počni vježbati...svrati tamo na temu vježbačica, možda te poguramo  :Wink: ...

----------


## Ginger

Isla ja na temu vjezbacica, al ajme meni, vi tamo pricate nekim jezikom koji ja uopce ne kuzim  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

> Isla ja na temu vjezbacica, al ajme meni, vi tamo pricate nekim jezikom koji ja uopce ne kuzim


  :Grin:  Kad počneš vježbati, brzo uđeš u terminologiju (kao kad si ušla npr. u MPO  :Smile: ).

Ja sam među onim sretnicama koje su gotovo iste par mjeseci poslije porođaja (osim malo šlaufa iznad reza), a mislila sam da je to nemoguće. Vjerojatno i zbog toga što sam u trudnoću ušla dobro utrenirana. Nema strija i nema viška kože, opustio se jedino onaj dio ispod guze, i to više od puno sjedenja za kompom u drugom i trećem tromjesečju nego zbog debljanja. 
Ostala sam trudna s 52 kg, dobila 15, pola je otišlo u porodu i pola u idućih 6-7 tjedana. S tim da pazim što i koliko jedem, pogotovo sam pazila tih prvih dana nakon porođaja kad kile najlakše idu dolje.

----------


## Ginger

Joj vikki, sumnjam da cu poloviti terminologiju, nisam ti ja neki sportski tip  :Smile: 
Al skicnut cu jos

Ja ne volim paziti sto jedem, jer bas vooolim papati 
Al ne jedem junk, svjeze kuhano svaki dan, puno voca i povrca
Medjutim, dijete mi nisu prihvatljive, ne volim se odricati hrane  :lool:

----------


## Apsu

> Isla ja na temu vjezbacica, al ajme meni, vi tamo pricate nekim jezikom koji ja uopce ne kuzim


Wahaha također  :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

> Ja ne volim paziti sto jedem, jer bas vooolim papati 
> Al ne jedem junk, svjeze kuhano svaki dan, puno voca i povrca
> Medjutim, dijete mi nisu prihvatljive, ne volim se odricati hrane


Pa tako i ja, jedem sve i ne prođe dan da si ne priuštim nešto slatko, no pripazim na količine onda.
A otkad vježbam pazim da ne izgubim kile  :Smile:

----------


## j-la

ginger i apsu samo jedno slovce napišite na vježbačicama i sve vam bude objašnjeno  :Smile: ...lako je savladati "jezik"  :Wink: ...tu vam je najbolja pokretačka ekipa koja je uvijek spremna pomoći...

----------


## Ginger

Strah me pojaviti se tamo...ja se nesto kao rastezem i guram orbitrek, nisam vam dorasla  :Smile: 
A i tek sam pocela, i duze setnje su mi problem, bas sam zakrzljala..

----------


## Apsu

Ah ah.. Ajde, ajde , ja inace jesam sportski tip, u trudnoci mira nisam imala, odlezala sam zadnjih 3 tjedna trudnoce i mjesec dana babinja, ustala nekak iz kreveta i sad lagano vracam kondiciju sa setnjama.. Kad se osjetim spremnom javit cu se tamo, sigurno cu bit zadovoljnija kad krenem vjezbat.. Samo šta sa slatkim, štaaa ? Kako to maknut , nisam normalna, cokolada je zapravo jedini problem..

----------


## lulu-mama

Što se tiče vježbanja: meni je doc rekao da 3mj ništa ne vježbam, osim šetnje. Vjerovatno zato da se trbušne mišići vrate na mjesto. 
Iako, meni je trbuh koma, baš imam šlauf  :Smile: 

Jedva čekam da krenem trčati i vježbati.

----------


## j-la

ginger ja sam ti bila zakržljali beskičmenjak prije 4 mjeseca pa ako sam ja mogla,moći ćeš i ti...kad se odlučiš tamo smo  :Smile: ...
apsu to i za tebe vrijedi  :Smile: ...
lulu-mama meni je dr. na onom prvom pregledu poslije poroda rekao da mogu početi sa laganim vježbama iako sam na CR rodila...ja sam ga poslušala nekih 6 mjeseci poslije  :lool: ...

----------


## Dilek

Sad sam trudna po drugi put i u ovoj trudnoci primjecujem strije. U prvoj ih uopce nisam imala. No nakon poroda bilo je promjena. Grudi su mi se povecale, i cak nakon prestanka dojenja su bile broj vece, iako mi se tezina vratila na onu prije trudnoce. Bokovi su se nekako zaoblili, trbuh mi se izravnao. Prije sam bila blagi jabuka tip, a sad sam kruskolika. 
Sve u svemu, svidjam se sebi puno vise nego prije prve trudnoce. Zanima me kako cu izgledati nakon poroda ovaj put.

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

Dilek, strije, zar već???
U prvoj trudnoći sam ih izbjegla, sve se nadam da ću i sad, baš imam fobije od njih.
Čime se mažeš?

----------

